#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Весна, лето, осень, зима и снова весна.

## Банзай

Не сдержать слез ..
Наши.

----------

Катя Е (25.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

А в инете в MPEG4 его нет ?

----------


## До

Есть.

Вот я, кстати, сделал русские субтитры если кому надо.

А еще, кстати, форум не дает прикрепить .rar архив.

----------


## До

кадрик

----------


## Tomahawk

Подскажите, где это кино можно в Москве приобрести?

----------


## Банзай

И не только в Москве, ребята, это тот фильм, мимо которого нельзя пройти.
Компьютерщик! Наморщ ум, подскажи чайнику как заполучить его на видеокассету!

----------


## Леонид Ш

Эх, больше суток качал  :Smilie: 
Если кому нужен в Саратове, могу болванку зарезать, или на VHS записать.

----------


## Банзай

Молодец, Волчище, послал бы почтой что ли?
Я здесь размножу и людям раздам.

----------


## Леонид Ш

:Smilie:  Я долго ломал голову зачем e-mailом слать, ведь и так в инете лежит. А ты обычную почту имел в виду  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Может проще поездом с проводником ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Готов.
Называй № поезда и, желательно, время прибытия на Краснодар 1 или Краснодар 2.

----------


## KELVIN

Фильм нормальный. Вот бы ещё  игрулю ,по мотивам фильма, погонять.  Может есть такая или наврядли - не культовый в общественных массах.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Фильм классный ! Интересно есть ли еще подобные фильмы ? Готов качать еще 700 mb  :Smilie: 
З.Ы. Банзай, заходи в чат вечерком, обсудим.

----------


## PampKin Head

Поставлено в прокачку

http://forum.sharereactor.ru/index.php?showtopic=41837



фильм 

Video: xVid, 800 kbit/s, 544x304, 23.98 frames/s
Audio: MPEG-1, Layer 3; 122 kbit/s; channel 2(stereo); samplerate 48.000 kHz

субтитры 

Качать ослом/емулом...

----------


## Банзай

Ребята, это для меня китайская грамота, если будет возможность, сделайте копий 20-30, деньги я возмещу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *Ребята, это для меня китайская грамота, если будет возможность, сделайте копий 20-30, деньги я возмещу.*


Тебе зачем так много?

30 вёсен, 30 лет, 30 осеней, 30 зим и 30 снова вёсен - перебор, однако....

----------


## Банзай

Такой фильм - ценный подарок, имхо, кажется, я даже поскромничал, назвав цифру "30".

----------


## До

Раз такое дело, я подготивил русские субтитры для двухдисковой версии фильма.

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *Качать ослом/емулом...*


Там же, в "осле" есть и двухдисковый вариант фильма.

----------


## Банзай

Ребята, хорош умничать, запишите пожалуйста.
Так ли часто о чем-либо прошу?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Блин Банзай, я уже зарезал давно болванку, но ты в чате не появляешься. Давай свой точный почтовый адрес здесь по ПС.

----------


## PampKin Head

Если кому интересны другие фильмы этого режиссёра, то вот есть такая ссылочка 

*Остров / Seom (2000)* 

ed2k://|file|Seom.(rus).ShareReactor.ru.avi|734715904|313ccdee5143abbf64e0bba02cd3afca|/

+++
захватывающий триллер из серии «Пять звезд», снятый самым скандальным и непредсказуемым корейским режиссером Ким Ки-Дук («Реальный вымысел», «Птичья клетка»). 
+++

Правда по буддийской тематике он может пройти лишь как *Иллюстрация к Первой благородной Истине* .

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *Ребята, хорош умничать, запишите пожалуйста.
> Так ли часто о чем-либо прошу?*


Банзай, я закинул 2х-дисковый фильм почтовому демону в жорло. Остается ждать милости у природы.

----------


## Банзай

Ребята, огромное спасибо.

----------


## PampKin Head

Фильм замечательный.

но осталось несколько вопросов:

1. каково символическое значение лягушки, змеи и рыбки в Сон? 

2. Почему Хридая Сутра писалась хвостом кошки?

3. Чего пишут на бумажках и кладут на глаза/ухи/рот перед тем, как отправится в миры иные?

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> Фильм замечательный.
> 
> но осталось несколько вопросов:
> 
> 1. каково символическое значение лягушки, змеи и рыбки в Сон? 
> 
> 2. Почему Хридая Сутра писалась хвостом кошки?
> 
> 3. Чего пишут на бумажках и кладут на глаза/ухи/рот перед тем, как отправится в миры иные?


2. Может быть что бы все существа поучаствовали в работе, даже забредших случайно ментов и тех заставили.
3. Может быть это 閉 - БИ (по корейски ПХЬЕЙ), что означает "закрывать".

----------


## Банзай

1. Мне кажется на месте рыбки, змеи и лягушки могли попасть муха, кабан и трясогузка, в этом ли дело?
2. Кисти под рукой не оказалось ..
3. Ритуал, однако ..

----------


## Ersh

Кстати, Иль Го сыним рассказывал, что Ким Ки Дук - католик.

----------


## Dee Mon

Вот здесь уже сказано:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=2826

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dee Mon_ 
> Вот здесь уже сказано:
> 
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=2826


Да всё уже сказано, остается только проставлять указатели.
Правда наши переводчики не могут правильно перевести даже один маленький иероглиф.

----------


## Desha

Замечательный фильм.  Хотелось бы посмотреть на мальчика с набитым камнями ртом.

----------


## Банзай

Деша - посмотри на меня.

----------


## Desha

Банзай, я уже посмотрел на мальчика, выжегающего увеличительным стеклом  :Frown:

----------


## Банзай

И давящего муравьев сотнями ..

----------


## Desha

собирающего комариные кучки...

Разве ветер, разогнавший облака
причина того, что взгляд наш
на десять тысяч ли 
проникает в глубины осеннего неба?

----------


## Банзай

Gussho ..

----------


## PampKin Head

Отражение реки в Луне...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

У меня есть на DVD, могу сделать копии всем желающим - только болванки верните :-)

По поводу фильма мне интересно вот что: вернувшись, монах собрал с места сожжения Учителя реликвии? Зачем он поместил их в будду изо льда?

----------


## Денис Квартюк

не можете ли мне как-то этот фильм помочь получить ? Живу на Украине нигде достать не могу 

dk3000@list.ru

----------


## Sadhak

---По поводу фильма мне интересно вот что: вернувшись, монах собрал с места сожжения Учителя реликвии? Зачем он поместил их в будду изо льда?---

Мне показалось, что монах собрал зубы... Я вот не понял еще цель постановки статуи на гору после смерти женщины в проруби. Охранитель? Йидам? Искупление кармы каким-то образом?

----------


## Spirit

Посмотрел. Фильм хороший, но несколько иллюстративный. 

Наверное у режиссёра сложные отношения с духовными учениями.

То же можно сказать и о следующем его фильме "Самаритянка"...

----------


## babochka

Старые ссылки на фильм не работают, а с emulom очень долгая история. Может кто подкинет ссылочку? Заранее благодарна.  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Sadhak - не думаю, что соблюдение этой традиции, как, впрочем, и другие моменты, приковавшие внимание, имеют практический смысл.
Дело ведь совсем не в этом ..

----------


## woltang

Рыба в Корейской традиции Дзен символ чистого ума - ума "не знаю"(типа у рыб нет ума). Во всех дзенских монастырях по углам крыши висят колокольчики к  которым привязанны  огромные жестянные рыбы. Впечатление сюрреалистическое - в небе парят рыбы и при порыве ветра звонят в колокольчики  - проснись, жизнь мгновенье!
   ПОсле сожжения Мастера в пепле остаются камешки,похожие на перламутровые бусинки, некоторые камушки имеют форму Будды.  Как называются я не помню. Считается подтверждением праведной жизни и собственно единственное что хранится  после сожжения тела Мастера.
   У меня есть фотки нескольких камней - но сканировать  проблема .
   О корейском  Дзен буддизме есть ещё один потрясающий фильм. Скорее всего  в Росии этот фильм не появлялся. Я смотрела его в польском варианте и назывался он " Зачем Бодхидхарма пришел на запад?" фильм был снят французами(можно предположить что совместно с корейцами) . на фестивале в Варшаве ,я смотрела его в 92 году. ТОже о старом Мастере, о мальчике которого он воспитывал и как жизнь повзрослевшего парня потрепала и о возвращение к себе.
  может кто слышал?

----------


## Люся

Я посмотрела этот фильм раза три по кабельным каналам и на НТВ Киноклуб. При чем посмотрела в первый раз почти один конец, потом начало и надо было бежать, а недавно, перед новым годом весь фильм! Такие фильмы нужно смотреть именно не зная ничего о них. Тогда в уме происходят некие метаморфозы: ум, пытавшись найти привычную четкую сюжетную линию впадает в судорожное состояние непонимания и начинает искать что то иное, не поддающиеся привычномы восприятию просиходящего вокруг, в данном случае на экране. И тогда он втягивет тебя в себя полностью, заставляет забыть о том, что в духовке новогодний торт, что болят ноги от походов в магазины... Замечательный фильм!

----------


## Банзай

Слышал, но никогда не видел.
Посмотрим как-нибудь, сестрица? -)
У дружбанов в Москве есть возможность накачать хоть черта лысого с иннэта.
Плачу добрым красны вином за профессиональный 
перевод! -)))

----------


## Банзай

Лусинэ - хорошо сказала, признайся, джан, плакала?

----------


## Люся

Банзай брат, купи пакет НТВ Плюс (чур не реклама, не имею никакого отношения к данной компании). Фильмов хороших много. Опять же недавно "Глаз" показывали, "Куклы". Да много чего показывают, я не нуждаюсь более в видео или дивиди.
 А плакать... Не знаю, не плачется мне в последнее время что то стало со слезными каналами видать :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

Лусинэ - не плачется потому что не любите никого.

----------


## Люся

А как полюбить?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

крепко крепко, сильно сильно

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ура! Фильм появился и у меня - и всё благодаря Арти из Еревана   :Smilie: 
Так что киевлянам и прочим украинцам готов записать/раздать при оказии.

Не могу не задать вопросы:
Двери без стен в пагоде - это стандартная "фишка" в корейских храмах или это авторская метафора?

В чаньской практике действительно используется деревянный барабан (стучалка)? Для чего?

----------


## Банзай

Для задания ритма, так поются сутры.
А двери .. на кой они монахам?

----------


## woltang

Это не двери а ворота. Во всех буддийских храмах в 
Кореи  и всегда вне ограды на главной дороге к храму.

----------


## Ersh

А внутри храма - там такая дверь, отделяющая алтарную часть от места, где монахи спали?

----------


## До

> *woltang:*
> О корейском Дзен буддизме есть ещё один потрясающий фильм. Скорее всего в Росии этот фильм не появлялся. Я смотрела его в польском варианте и назывался он " Зачем Бодхидхарма пришел на запад?" фильм был снят французами(можно предположить что совместно с корейцами). на фестивале в Варшаве, я смотрела его в 92 году. ТОже о старом Мастере, о мальчике которого он воспитывал и как жизнь повзрослевшего парня потрепала и о возвращение к себе.
> может кто слышал?


Я поискал. Он называется в оригинале Dharmaga tongjoguro kan kkadalgun, в преводе "Why Has Bodhi-Dharma Left for the East?" Производство Южная Корея, Режиссер Yong-Kyun Bae. Продается на Амазоне.

Что-то есть "осле":

ed2k://|file|Why_Has_Bodhi-Dharma_Left_for_the_East_(Dharmaga_tongjoguro_kan_kkadalgun)_(1989)_Bae_Yong-kyun._iago_rip.avi|729067520|E01E912EA42258A00FF6F08CBD1EF55B|/

ed2k://|file|Why_Has_Bodhi-Dharma_Left_for_the_East_(Dharmaga_tongjoguro_kan_kkadalgun)_(1989)_Bae_Yong-kyun._iago_rip.srt|25188|4F9FA1A9A2C4C7CC2D3C736930FCD87B|/

----------


## До

Еще:

ed2k://|file|Why.Has.Bodhi-Dharma.Left.For.The.East.1989.AC3.mono.CD1.avi|734377984|286FD5CD9CD76B760693E0CEA3C4692E|/

ed2k://|file|Why.Has.Bodhi-Dharma.Left.For.The.East.1989.AC3.mono.CD2.avi|733929472|7918200DED983B4F9B0FB7B2C4A69DA9|/

----------


## woltang

ДО1, СПАСИБО.

----------


## До

Тот, что на двух дисках, со встроеными английскими субтитрами, качество видео примерно такое.

----------


## woltang

ДО1 вам удалось посмотреть фильм?...

----------


## До

Нет.

----------


## Банзай

Марина, у моих московских друзей он есть, третий и последний раз спрашиваю: берешься переводить за бутылку красного вина? -)

----------


## Ersh

Тимур, ...Весна, Лето... уже давно продается в Москве переведенная.

----------


## woltang

Базаюшка - об чём гундос!...  :Smilie: 
 Кстати, ты о каком фильме ВЕСНА ,ЛЕТО или который нашел ДО1 ?

----------


## Банзай

Ersh, woltang - я о "Why Has Bodhi-Dharma Left for the East?".

----------


## woltang

Банзая вези диски ! :-)))

----------


## Банзай

Какой вопрос? Осталось только доехать.
Братву соберем или на двоих красное раздавим? ;-)

----------


## Desha

Ребята, а потом когда переведете, смогете где-нибудь перевод выложить?

----------


## Банзай

Desha - хорошо бы, но предполагалось озвучивание перевода.
Впрочем, говорят, что так простой язык и все прекрасно понятно.

----------


## woltang

Тим. как фишка пойдет...  :Smilie:  НАших собрать зимой когда холодно - ох нелегко...

----------


## PampKin Head

Не стоит озвучивать... Субтитра рулит... Уйдет оригинальный звук, очарование корейского языка... интонации героев...

Люди! Смотрите фильмы с субтитрами. И не только буддийские...

----------


## Банзай

"КУвшинчик и дудочка" - уши свободны, зато глаза заняты.

----------


## Светлана

Киноцентр 

тел. 205 73 06, 255 96 92, 255 92 37 (автоответчики), Дружинниковская, 15, м. Краснопресненская

Весна, лето, осень, зима... и снова весна 

08 февраля, вторник 10.00
10 февраля, четверг 17.30
15 февраля, вторник 12.00

----------


## Aleksey L.

посмотрел это кино ... 
по красоте картинки - 5 баллов, по глубине проникновения в суть вещей - 3 с плюсом ... имхо ... фильмы марка захарова стОят большего

п.с. переводить там особо нечего ) субтитра рулит

----------


## Светлана

господа, может быть, кто-нибудь знает, где именно снимался фильм (где эта натура находится)?

----------


## Банзай

Ум, мама, ум ... (с) -)))

----------


## Аньезка

Сегодня наконец посмотрела.
Не очень поняла. В конце фильма монах тащится с камнем в гору, чтобы искупить вину перед рыбкой, лягушкой и змеей. А как же вина перед убитой женой..? 
И еще... Учитель, получается, покончил с собой..? Т.е.сделал то же самое, за что порол ученика в начале фильма.

----------


## Skyku

> Не очень поняла.


А Вы посмотрите остальные фильмы Ким Ки Дука.
Например "Плохого парня" или "Береговую охрану".

Я вот главного не понял: зачем Ким Ки Дук взялся за несвойственную ему тему?
Хотя... пути творца неисповедимы.

----------


## ullu

Учитель не покончил с собой, а сознательно ушел.

----------


## Банзай

И каялся не перед лягушкой, а перед всеми живыми существами, имхо.

----------


## Tabia

фильм хороший. А бумажки, которыми учитель залепил рот, уши, как я поняла это типа Пхова, чтобы сознание не ушло в неправильные отверстия. Есть же такая тема, что откуда выходит сознание, в таком мире и рождается существо.

----------


## Мошэ

http://69.64.37.248/vtmp/sez.zip

----------


## Мошэ

http://ariom.ru/forum/p260808.html

----------


## SkyFly

странный фильм... двойственный... с одной стороны хорошо показана созерцательность, цикличность, течение жизни, страдание, понимание...
с другой - учитель, с бумажками на глазах... женщина в прорубь провалилась -зачем? 

кота жалко... бедный хвост... одно дело в реальности разрывать кота пополам - другое - в кино показывать издевательство над животными... удручило...

----------


## Мошэ

Меня в фильме больше всего возмутило, то он дверь не закрыл, когда сбежал.
Оставил всё на старенького учителя...
Полицейские какие-то недотёпы.  :Embarrassment:  
А так хороший фильм.

----------


## Tiop

Аня, думаю, потому что "начал с начала".

Кроме того, за убийство он отсидел немало лет в тюрьме, наверняка там не раз у него возникали мысли, связанные с ним.

----------


## unsui

> кота жалко... бедный хвост... одно дело в реальности разрывать кота пополам - другое - в кино показывать издевательство над животными... удручило...


Чего кота жалеть? Его что, разорвали, что ли? Всего лишь временно воспользовались его хвостом.  :Smilie:  Думаю невыносимых мук он от этого не испытал. Так, легкая щекотка..
 Вот в другом буддиском фильме Ким-Ки-Дука ,"Адрес неизвестен" , барбосов реально жалко.

----------


## Мошэ

Ночью пришло в голову, что соедержание второй части можно вкратце изложить так:
Променял Гуру на дуру.

----------


## PampKin Head

А не променял бы, так и помер дурнем.

----------


## До

> А не променял бы, так и помер дурнем.


Так ведь это фильм.

----------


## Шавырин

Куда они в туалет то ходили???
Спасибо "Культура"(ТВ канал)
Все блага!
Гошшо!

----------


## unsui

Вода кругом. Куда еще ходить? Зачем голову ломать...
Кстате, в другом Ким-ки-Дуковском фильме "Остров", детально показывается, как это делается в подобной ситуации..

----------


## Dondhup

> Вода кругом. Куда еще ходить? Зачем голову ломать...
> Кстате, в другом Ким-ки-Дуковском фильме "Остров", детально показывается, как это делается в подобной ситуации..


В воду нельзя, зачем вредить нагам.

Вам бы понравилось, если б в вашем доме кто то в туалет ходил в комнате или на кухне?

----------


## Alex

У меня это пауки постоянно делают.

----------


## unsui

> В воду нельзя, зачем вредить нагам.
> 
> Вам бы понравилось, если б в вашем доме кто то в туалет ходил в комнате или на кухне?


Куда не сходишь, все-равно кому-то вред нанесешь... Но с другой стороны и пользу тоже.. Удобрение все-таки :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Куда не сходишь, все-равно кому-то вред нанесешь... Но с другой стороны и пользу тоже.. Удобрение все-таки


Каждый поступает так как может..
Я читал что настоятель монастыря линии чань в Китае выступал проти осушения озера чтобы не навредить нагам.
В Бурятии буддисты в речке никогда ничего не стирают.
Набирают воду в таз а потом стирают.
Если можешь -  не вреди.

----------


## Мошэ

> Вода кругом. Куда еще ходить? Зачем голову ломать...
> Кстате, в другом Ким-ки-Дуковском фильме "Остров", детально показывается, как это делается в подобной ситуации...


"47-й [грех] - испражняться в воду" (Девадута-сутрая)

----------


## Аньезка

Ой, ну может они в какое ведерко ходили, а потом на лодке к берегу подплывали и ведерко там скидывали.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dondhup

> Ой, ну может они в какое ведерко ходили, а потом на лодке к берегу подплывали и ведерко там скидывали.


Всетаки это кино  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Хм. А как вы думаете - канализация куда ведёт?  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Хм. А как вы думаете - канализация куда ведёт?


Нормальная канализация ведет в систему очистки стоков.

Кроме того я думаю, что если нет возможности избежать дурного действия как например поедания мяса, или раздавливание насекомых,  или загрязнения водоемов, необходимо понять что это именно дурное действие, создавать мотивацию и молиться чтобы условия сложились так, чтобы было млжно не совершали этих действий.

----------


## Fan Lu

По-моему, жить рядом с большой водой ( а тут даже на ней) - это уже неплохая возможность поучиться. Насчет рыбы - кто-нибудь смотрел мультфильм "Монах и рыба" Дюдока де Вита? Там, например, значение рыбки очень прозрачное, вполне в чаньском духе.

----------


## Iaro

Зеркало : 

http://rapidshare.com/files/26292409/Vesna.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26310646/Vesna.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26449180/Vesna.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26464381/Vesna.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26479518/Vesna.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26523661/Vesna.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26544647/Vesna.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26608652/Vesna.part8.rar

Линки если не удалят будут жить до января следующего года

----------


## Echo

> Вот я, кстати, сделал русские субтитры если кому надо.
> 
> А еще, кстати, форум не дает прикрепить .rar архив.


А как ими пользоваться, стесняюсь спросить...?

----------


## Moozza

объясните, пожалуйста, как качать через ed2k. Download Master пишет "неправильный URL"(((

----------


## Echo

> объясните, пожалуйста, как качать через ed2k. Download Master пишет "неправильный URL"(((


Сначала нужно скачать специальную прогу - Emule. Например тут: http://www.1kb.info/search.php?words=eMule%20Plus 
Это клиент для файлообменной сети eDonkey. Уже в нем и открывать ссылку.

----------


## Homer

> объясните, пожалуйста, как качать через ed2k. Download Master пишет "неправильный URL"(((


Moozza, качать через ed2k надо программкой eMule. Вот ссылки на неё, а так же на то, как настраивать: http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/general.cgi?l=34 http://forum.emule-rus.net/index.php?showtopic=569 . За пару слов наверное сложно объяснить, как ей пользоваться, так как надо её настроить плюс понять принцип работы, но по приведенным ссылкам разобраться можно. К тому же, я, установив программу, пошел на IRC канал в самой проге, и там ребята пошагово объяснили мне, что да как. И вообще, программа хорошая, нашел много всего интересного, теперь вот уже вторую ночь качаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Moozza

Echo, Homer,
спасибо. Саму программу скачала, да ещё lphant, но вот качать они ничего не хочуть((.
Попробую разобраться с настройками

----------


## Homer

Скорее всего, вам надо подождать подольше, так как вы не одни качаете файл, поэтому надо дождаться своей очереди. В разделе "Передачи" два раза кликните по файлу, который скачиваете, и вы увидите источники, с которых вы качаете, а в графе Приоритет после букв QR будует номер вашего места в очереди на каждый источник (можете отсортировать, кликнул на кнопку "Приоритет").

----------


## Echo

*Moozza*
Лучше юзайте *торрент*, схожая но и немного иная система. Не надо стоять в очереди, файлы качаются сразу с нескольких юзеров да и побыстрее он.

----------


## Iaro

Продолжительность: 98 минут.
Язык: Русский профессиональный перевод
Формат: DivX
Качество: DVDRip
Видео: 608x320; 25 fps; 855 kbps; DivX Codec 5.05
Звук: 44.1 kHz; 2 ch; 128 kbps; MPEG Layer 3
Размер: 700 mb 

Ссылки на фильм :

http://rapidshare.com/files/26292409/Vesna.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26310646/Vesna.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26449180/Vesna.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26464381/Vesna.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26479518/Vesna.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26523661/Vesna.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26544647/Vesna.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26608652/Vesna.part8.rar

----------


## Мошэ

> объясните, пожалуйста, как качать через ed2k. Download Master пишет "неправильный URL"(((


Может, ДАУНлоад мастер враждует с буддийскими мастерами?  :Smilie:

----------


## Furabo

> Может, ДАУНлоад мастер враждует с буддийскими мастерами?


О, нет.
Спасает от перегрузки сознания и порчи зрения  :Wink:

----------


## Korwin

> http://ariom.ru/forum/p260808.html


не подскажите пароль?

----------


## Юрий К.

Дело идет к зиме.

----------


## Мошэ

Пароль dk513

----------


## Николай Г.

Ищу сайндтреки к этому фильму
здесь можно скачать диск со всеми композициями. Но я не могу этого сделать (трафик!). Да и ищу то в основном ключевую композицию сцены медитации раскаевшегося ученика.
Если кто может помочь, буду признателен! (icq 307-142-845)

----------


## Vajasa

Подскажите пожалуйста (кто как думает), почему старый монах провёл в итоге ритуальное самоубийство? Чтобы не попасть в паранирвану, переродиться и быть снова с учеником, в другом облике?

----------


## Alex

Потому что так захотелось режиссеру.

----------


## Шаман

> Подскажите пожалуйста (кто как думает), почему старый монах провёл в итоге ритуальное самоубийство? Чтобы не попасть в паранирвану, переродиться и быть снова с учеником, в другом облике?


Думаю, он осознал, что данное тело ему больше не будет опорой в практике. Старость не радость. Думаю, он способен был контролировать своё перерождение и, в таком случае, это не было "самоубийством".
А вообще для того, чтобы уйти в паринирвану, нужны несколько большие способности, чем способности контролировать своё перерождение. 
Я так думаю. Впрочем, не настаиваю на правильности своей версии.

----------


## ullu

А я подумала что это для того, что бы очистить препятсвия которые ученик себе создал убив змейку, там же змейка из лодки выплыла потом.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Рыба в Корейской традиции Дзен символ чистого ума - ума "не знаю"(типа у рыб нет ума). Во всех дзенских монастырях по углам крыши висят колокольчики к  которым привязанны  огромные жестянные рыбы. Впечатление сюрреалистическое - в небе парят рыбы и при порыве ветра звонят в колокольчики  - проснись, жизнь мгновенье!
>    ПОсле сожжения Мастера в пепле остаются камешки,похожие на перламутровые бусинки, некоторые камушки имеют форму Будды.  Как называются я не помню. Считается подтверждением праведной жизни и собственно единственное что хранится  после сожжения тела Мастера.
>    У меня есть фотки нескольких камней - но сканировать  проблема .
>    О корейском  Дзен буддизме есть ещё один потрясающий фильм. Скорее всего  в Росии этот фильм не появлялся. Я смотрела его в польском варианте и назывался он " Зачем Бодхидхарма пришел на запад?" фильм был снят французами(можно предположить что совместно с корейцами) . на фестивале в Варшаве ,я смотрела его в 92 году. ТОже о старом Мастере, о мальчике которого он воспитывал и как жизнь повзрослевшего парня потрепала и о возвращение к себе.
>   может кто слышал?


У меня есть этот фильм! без перевода с англ субтитрами. переписать? мне не трудно

----------


## Vajasa

*ullu*
Ну вот а я подумал, что это учитель реинкарнировался, чтобы следить за учеником.. Да и думаю убийство человека позначительней чем убийство змеи

----------


## Николай Г.

> У меня есть этот фильм! без перевода с англ субтитрами. переписать? мне не трудно


Вы можете выложить его вот сюда?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Вы можете выложить его вот сюда?


чото не грузится  :Frown:

----------


## Николай Г.

> чото не грузится


там надо чтобы не больше 700 мб.
а может есть другие варианты?

----------


## Сергей Муай

ed2k://|file|%D0%92%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B0,%20%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BE,%20%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8C,%20%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B0%20%D0%B8%20%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%20%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B0.avi|1651267584|0368BB8EBAEE6523C7F1BADC8CFAD0C5|h=G656CNUDMFPWFMB7H3R6FES7DRCW4E2J|/

Ссылка на закачку фильма с помощью Emule

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> там надо чтобы не больше 700 мб.
> а может есть другие варианты?


а где Вы живете? если в Москве то можете завтра забрать я перепишу на болванку ха 30 мин. в принципе могу и по почте отслать :Smilie:

----------


## Николай Г.

> а где Вы живете? если в Москве то можете завтра забрать я перепишу на болванку ха 30 мин. в принципе могу и по почте отслать


живу я в Омске :Frown:

----------


## Secundus

а вот краткий пересказ фильма : ))

*Весной – цветы,

Летом – прохладный ветерок,

Осенью – луна,

Зимой – снег,

Если ум не затуманен ненужными вещами,

Всякий день – счастливый в жизни человека.*


_Мумон, монах дзэн, ХIII век_

----------

Ho Shim (22.10.2011), Joy (09.05.2011), Дордже (09.05.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> живу я в Омске


на личку пришлите адрес. пришлю наложенным пратежем :Smilie:   или если Вам тариф позволяет могу  через аську выслать :Smilie:

----------


## Николай Г.

Интересно, где проходили съемки этого фильма («Весна, лето, осень, зима...»)?
Может быть даже можно рассмотреть с орбиты это место в Google Eath?

----------


## Surianka

Сегодня посмотрела еще раз с удовольствием.
Скажите, у Ким Ки-Дуку вышел новый фильм, называется "Вздох". У кого нибудь есть?

----------


## Akaguma

А почему учитель плакал, когда умирал?

----------


## Татьяна

> А почему учитель плакал, когда умирал?


От боли...

----------


## Татьяна

Если кто-то не видел фильм, вы его можете скачать или посмотреть онлайн на этом сайте http://my-hit.ru/star/21119/films
А  также и другие фильмы отличного режиссёра Ким Ки-Дука  :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

> От боли...


 Эээ... Физической? Что то сомневаюсь.

PS http://maps.google.ru/maps?hl=ru&pq=...-8&sa=N&tab=wl

----------


## Татьяна

> Эээ... Физической? Что то сомневаюсь.
> 
> PS http://maps.google.ru/maps?hl=ru&pq=...-8&sa=N&tab=wl


Мы можем предполагать и сомневаться, и тем не менее он плакал.....

----------


## Eugeny

Фильм не очень,Буддой в фильме так никто и не стал,просто показали цикличность всего в том числе и монастыря,а надо было показать что монастырь это возможность выйти из цикла

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Фильм не очень,Буддой в фильме так никто и не стал...


Со времени Будды Шакьямуни, пока никто буддой не стал - это очень редкое событие. Показано, что у учителя в фильме были большие достижения.

----------

Дондог (20.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Со времени Будды Шакьямуни, пока никто буддой не стал - это очень редкое событие. Показано, что у учителя в фильме были большие достижения.


Это воззрение тхеравады?
 Насколько я понимаю со времен Будды Шакьямуни многие монахи и йогины достигли состояния Будды, но нирманакаю в форме Всемирного Учителя Будды проявляют в нашем мире исключительно редко.

----------

Дондог (20.05.2011), Дордже (20.05.2011), Еше Нинбо (20.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Фильм не очень,Буддой в фильме так никто и не стал,просто показали цикличность всего в том числе и монастыря,а надо было показать что монастырь это возможность выйти из цикла


Как Вы думаете, мы с Вами сможем увидеть что человек стал Буддой?

----------

Еше Нинбо (20.05.2011)

----------


## Eugeny

WOLF А как же Ма Цзы,Риндзай,Хякудзё,Догэн,Бодхидхарма,Нансен,Исан,Киосан,Сон Чоль Сыним,Джошуа,ши тоу си цянь(Каменная голова),Тенджику Токубей,Танка Теннек,Нанё Эчу,Киоген,Хуэй Нэнг (Эно) и многие другие?

----------

Ho Shim (22.10.2011), Дондог (20.05.2011), Дордже (20.05.2011), Еше Нинбо (20.05.2011)

----------


## Eugeny

Dondhup ну если домедитируемся до состояния когда по ауре можно видеть уровень осознанности то да

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup ну если домедитируемся до состояния когда по ауре можно видеть уровень осознанности то да


Будд могу видеть только другие Будды  :Smilie: 
Что такое уровень осознанности в ауре я не знаю.

----------

Еше Нинбо (20.05.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Это воззрение тхеравады?


Да. И следующим буддой будет Метейя, который придет после исчезновения Дхаммы, данной Буддой Шакьямуни.




> Насколько я понимаю со времен Будды Шакьямуни многие монахи и йогины достигли состояния Будды


С.з. тхеравады, если они и имели какие-то достижения в контексте буддийской практики, то это были достижения плодов сротапанна, сакадагамина, анагамина и архата. Насчет *многих*, вопрос открытый, т.к. в наше время даже плод сротапанна - большая редкость. 




> но нирманакаю в форме Всемирного Учителя Будды проявляют в нашем мире исключительно редко.


По вашему нирманакаю проявляют, по нашему становятся буддой очень редко.

----------

Читтадхаммо (20.05.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> WOLF А как же Ма Цзы,Риндзай,Хякудзё,Догэн,Б одхидхарма,Нансен,Исан,Кио


Возможно, они достигали одной из вышеперечисленных стадий просветления.

----------


## Dron

> Будд могу видеть только другие Будды 
> Что такое уровень осознанности в ауре я не знаю.


Да чего тут не знать, все понятно:
1) Видеть осознанность по цвету нельзя иначе, как концептуально, ведь это приписывание цвету определенного значения. Ну, не арья медитация, точно.
2) Такое видение не буддизм вообще, и не Риндзай дзэн, в частности.

----------


## Dondhup

Скорее видение нетрадицонной эзотерики  :Smilie:

----------


## Eugeny

> Со времени Будды Шакьямуни, пока никто буддой не стал - это очень редкое событие. Показано, что у учителя в фильме были большие достижения.


Поизучайте сутры Чань,Дзен и Сон Буддизма и поймете что вы заблуждаетесь.В частности рекомендую прочитать трактат пятого патриарха Чань Хунь Жэнь - "Трактат об основах совершенствования сознания"

----------


## Еше Нинбо

В этом фильме Мастер Дзэн говорит своему ученику: "Похоть рождает желание убивать"

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Друзья а давайте не будем судить о Чань, основываясь на художественном фильме снятым режисером  не буддистом. есть полно более Чаньских и очень даже адекватных фильмов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Весной – цветы,

Летом – прохладный ветерок,

Осенью – луна,

Зимой – снег,

Если ум не затуманен ненужными вещами,

Всякий день – счастливый в жизни человека.


Мумон, монах дзэн, ХIII век

----------

Averin (21.10.2011), Ho Shim (27.06.2012), Lion Miller (25.12.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.10.2011), Pema Sonam (21.10.2011), Алексей Е (22.10.2011), Рюдзи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Поизучайте сутры Чань,Дзен и Сон Буддизма и поймете что вы заблуждаетесь.В частности рекомендую прочитать трактат пятого патриарха Чань Хунь Жэнь - "Трактат об основах совершенствования сознания"


вечно одна и та же путаница. достигнуть состояния Будды и стать Буддой не одно и тоже. 
Будда это тот кто сам самостоятельно нашел путь к Ниббане и прошел его первым. все остальные получают готовую подробную инструкцию (руководство к прохождению) 
по этой причине никто не сравним с Буддой в принципе. Архат достигший состояния буддовости не Будда.

----------


## Averin

> Если ум не затуманен ненужными вещами


Буддийским форумом.

----------

Алексей Т (25.12.2011), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.04.2012), Еше Нинбо (21.10.2011), Кунсанг (25.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.10.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Не знаю, но мне почему-то сразу была понятна мысль топикстартера. Она в следующем. Ученик под влиянием мирских желаний покинул светлый мир своего учителя и более того погряз в них. А это привело к предполагаемому, но наихудшему результату - убийству. Не имеет значения что привело к убийству - похоть, алчность или гнев, или что-то другое. Суть в том, что все мирские желания склонны вести только в ад. Но ученик после содеянного раскаялся, осознал свою ошибку и вернулся к своему учителю. Ворота Дхармы открыты всем. А ихнее государство, в лице полиции, поняв ситуацию пошло ему навстречу и дало ему шанс перед заслуженным наказанием.


Фильм прекраксный, спору нет. Раз пять смотрел) Красивый, в нем прекрасно передана атмосфера маленьких горных монастырей Кореи. Как тут все пропитано волшебством, переплетено с шаманизмом. И история неплохая. Всякое бывает. Частный случай, так сказать. Я лишь о том, что не стоит серьезно воспринимать понимание буддизма режиссером, за слова буддийского наставника)) Про слово _похоть_, я вообще молчу) После него делать какой-то буддийский разбор смысла представляется бессмысленным. Топикстартер там из Библии уже начал определения приводить)
Тут в Корее часто монастырях воспитываются дети, у которых по разным причинам нет родителей. Некоторые становятся монахами. (Не раньше 18 лет). Мой друг монах с 4 лет в монастыре. Но многие идут в мир, обычно поступают в какой-нибудь университет, монастыри помогают сильно в этом. И потом женятся, живут никого не убивая, приезжают в гости, как в семью)

----------

Pema Sonam (23.10.2011), Алексей Е (22.10.2011), Слава Эркин (04.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2011)

----------


## Eugeny

> вечно одна и та же путаница. достигнуть состояния Будды и стать Буддой не одно и тоже. 
> Будда это тот кто сам самостоятельно нашел путь к Ниббане и прошел его первым. все остальные получают готовую подробную инструкцию (руководство к прохождению) 
> по этой причине никто не сравним с Буддой в принципе. Архат достигший состояния буддовости не Будда.


В дзэн достигнуть состояния будды и стать буддой одно и тоже.В частности бодхидхарма в одном из своих трактатов говорит,тот кто узрел природу будды в себе является буддой.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

ну вот. все как я и говорил. приведу пример. предположим что я с моими приятелями заблудился в лесу. я нахожу дорогу к трассе. и возвращаюсь за остальными. конечно мы все вышли из леса. и все избавились от долков муравьев лосей и комаров. но дорогу нашел я. качественно нет разницы между Буддой и Архатом. но разница в том что Архат сумел пользуясь инструкциями выйти из самсары. но сам бы не вышел. надеюсь смог разъяснить вам разницу

----------

Алексей Т (25.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2011)

----------


## Anthony

А если сжать всё в два слова - Милейший фильм!  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Будд могу видеть только другие Будды 
> Что такое уровень осознанности в ауре я не знаю.


Будд могут видеть йогины не знаю правда точно на каком уровне, но еще не будды. У Все время плачущего бодхисаттвы были постоянно видения божеств, но он не удовлетворялся этими видениями и желал видеть одного лишь своего Гуру. Также в прошлом один тибетский великий лама передал ванг бурятскому ламе и когда потом отЪезжал на родину сказал что вот уже сейчас в этот момент бурятский лама уже разговаривает с йидамом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Йогины, достигшие уровня Будды. А Самбхогакаю - начиная с 8 бхуми. Нирманакаю - все остальные.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Йогины, достигшие уровня Будды. А Самбхогакаю - начиная с 8 бхуми. Нирманакаю - все остальные.


Однако это не так. Один йогин видел Манджушри и спросил у Манджушри какое у него у йогина воззрение ближе к сватантрике или прасангике и Манджушри сказал что ни то ни другое. То есть у него даже концептуальное представление о пустотности было неверное, но Манджушри он уже лицезрел. В текстах по мантрам также говорится что после начитывания определенного количества мантр будет достижение такое как видение этого божества. Еще до постижения пустотности. Также йогины достигают видения Сарасвати даже без реализации бодхичитты и постижения пустоты. Сарасвати супруга Манджушри духовная. Есть специальная практика по Сарасвати направленная на достижение общения с ней. В Тибете сохранилась эта практика. С ней легче всего выйти на контакт говорят Учителя. Видения Сарасвати достигали также небуддисты, которые практикуют ее садханы. Индуисты :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

Из современных историй про видение божеств есть такая что тибетцы сидевшие в горах достигали видения божеств и потом спрашивали у Его Святейшества Далай-ламы насчет своих видений. И Далай-лама подтверждал что это было настоящее видение. Но одному йогину он сказал что его видение Манджушри было ложным и это был асур а не Манджушри. Но тот йоги не поверил его Святейшеству и сказал что нет, он видел настоящего Манджушри. Уперся :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Однако это не так. Один йогин видел Манджушри и спросил у Манджушри какое у него у йогина воззрение ближе к сватантрике или прасангике и Манджушри сказал что ни то ни другое. То есть у него даже концептуальное представление о пустотности было неверное, но Манджушри он уже лицезрел. В текстах по мантрам также говорится что после начитывания определенного количества мантр будет достижение такое как видение этого божества. Еще до постижения пустотности. Также йогины достигают видения Сарасвати даже без реализации бодхичитты и постижения пустоты. Сарасвати супруга Манджушри духовная. Есть специальная практика по Сарасвати направленная на достижение общения с ней. В Тибете сохранилась эта практика. С ней легче всего выйти на контакт говорят Учителя. Видения Сарасвати достигали также небуддисты, которые практикуют ее садханы. Индуисты


Это "один йогин" был Чже Ринпоче. И спросил одну не у Шри Манджушри непосредственно. а у монаха , у когторого была прямая свзь. И больше это похоже на упаю, поскольку Чже Ринпоче сам был нирманакаей Манджушри.

Возможно есть исключения, например когда Бодхисаттва 3 бхуми Асанга узрел Будду Майтрею, но не факт что при этом он не достиг 8 бхуми.

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это "один йогин" был Чже Ринпоче. И спросил одну не у Шри Манджушри непосредственно. а у монаха , у когторого была прямая свзь. И больше это похоже на упаю, поскольку Чже Ринпоче сам был нирманакаей Манджушри.
> 
> Возможно есть исключения, например когда Бодхисаттва 3 бхуми Асанга узрел Будду Майтрею, но не факт что при этом он не достиг 8 бхуми.


В комментариях к мантрам говорится что по прочтении например 700 000 раз мантры Тары будет достигнуто видение Тары. При этом не говорится про достижение 8 бхуми. В комментарии к одной практике йидама говорилось что в результате ретрита очень хорошо будет если будет достигнуто прямое видение божества, чуть хуже если будет видение божества во сне. И если будет достигнуто видение божества то можно будет задать вопросы по Праджняпарамите и приблизиться с помощью разЪяснения божества к ее пониманию. В этом будет большая польза. То есть получается немного противоречие насчет видения божества. "Один йогин" это не был Лама Цонкапа. Тот йогин спросил у Манджушри напрямую про свое понимание пустоты. И Манджушри ответил что оно у него совершенно не приближается к воззрению МадхЪямики. А у Ламы Цонкапы были лишь небольшие тонкие вопросы о пустоте. Очень тонкие моменты не как у того йогина.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Монгольский лама Настоятель Дацана Ваджрайогини Дэмбэрэлийн Мэндбаяр говорит в одном интервью что его Учитель наставлял так что для того чтобы все читаемые мантры обретали силу и все проводимые ритуалы имели эффект практикующему необходимо совершить начитывание мантры Гуру 1 300 000 раз. Без этого если проводить какие-то сложные ритуалы то это может быть чревато какими-то негативными последствиями. Похоже что речь идет о мантре Гуру ринпоче.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (05.04.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Тоже фильм хороший.

----------


## Secundus

> ... необходимо совершить начитывание мантры Гуру 1 300 000 раз..


здесь наверное не столько магии или волшебства или участия богов, а скорее просто методичное "отбивание" у ума всякой мыслительной деятельности, для самоосознания себя ригпой

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Монгольский лама Настоятель Дацана Ваджрайогини Дэмбэрэлийн Мэндбаяр говорит в одном интервью что его Учитель наставлял так что для того чтобы все читаемые мантры обретали силу и все проводимые ритуалы имели эффект практикующему необходимо совершить начитывание мантры Гуру 1 300 000 раз. Без этого если проводить какие-то сложные ритуалы то это может быть чревато какими-то негативными последствиями. Похоже что речь идет о мантре Гуру ринпоче.


Патрул Ринпоче пишет, что в составе предварительных практик следует начитать мантру Гуру Ринпоче 10 миллионов раз.




> здесь наверное не столько магии или волшебства или участия богов, а скорее просто методичное "отбивание" у ума всякой мыслительной деятельности, для самоосознания себя ригпой


Не просто.

----------

Оскольд (06.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

я не понимаю, Ринпоче троллит?  :EEK!:

----------


## Eugeny

Как по мне так фильм антибуддийский,так как фильм пытается показать,что жизнь в сангхе ничем не отличается от обычной жизни,а это не так.В фильме ни слова о практике медитации,ни слова о просветлении,только сансарный монастырь,где один настоятель сменяет другого.Можно вообще костюмы буддийских монахов сменить,на костюмы представителя любой другой религии,и декорации тоже,и никто не заметит разницы.В фильме вообще ни слова о буддийском учении,ни о 4 би,ни 8ричном пути.Для тех кто хочет посмотреть реально дзэн буддийский монастырский фильм советую "Почему бодхидхарма ушел на восток?"

----------


## Wyrd

:EEK!:

----------

Echo (27.06.2012), Ho Shim (27.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (26.06.2012), Леонид Ш (26.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Как по мне так фильм антибуддийский,так как фильм пытается показать,что жизнь в сангхе ничем не отличается от обычной жизни,а это не так.В фильме ни слова о практике медитации,ни слова о просветлении,только сансарный монастырь,где один настоятель сменяет другого.Можно вообще костюмы буддийских монахов сменить,на костюмы представителя любой другой религии,и декорации тоже,и никто не заметит разницы.В фильме вообще ни слова о буддийском учении,ни о 4 би,ни 8ричном пути.Для тех кто хочет посмотреть реально дзэн буддийский монастырский фильм советую "Почему бодхидхарма ушел на восток?"


Это *художественная* кинокартина жанра арт-хаус, снятая к слову, режиссером христианином. По моему вы слишком требовательны к художественному фильму. ИМХО фильм очень хорошо передает атмосферу дальневосточного буддизма. А если вы хотите чтобы были соблюдены все исторические и религиозные тонкости, то вам нужно смотреть документалистику.

----------

Джнянаваджра (26.06.2012), Шавырин (26.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Это *художественная* кинокартина жанра арт-хаус, снятая к слову, режиссером христианином. По моему вы слишком требовательны к художественному фильму. ИМХО фильм очень хорошо передает атмосферу дальневосточного буддизма. А если вы хотите чтобы были соблюдены все исторические и религиозные тонкости, то вам нужно смотреть документалистику.


Ким Ки Дук - христианин?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Как по мне так фильм антибуддийский,так как фильм пытается показать,что жизнь в сангхе ничем не отличается от обычной жизни,а это не так.


Сангху в фильме можно увидеть только, если принять, что старый монах, сжегший себя, стал Арьей, иначе о сангхе, имхо, говорить невозможно, т.к. ее образуют не менее четырех монахов или один Арья :Smilie: 

По-моему, в фильме только и говорилось, что о 4 БИ  :Smilie:

----------

Echo (27.06.2012), Шавырин (26.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Это *художественная* кинокартина жанра арт-хаус, снятая к слову, режиссером христианином. По моему вы слишком требовательны к художественному фильму. ИМХО фильм очень хорошо передает атмосферу дальневосточного буддизма. А если вы хотите чтобы были соблюдены все исторические и религиозные тонкости, то вам нужно смотреть документалистику.


"Почему бодхидхарма ушел на восток" не документалистика,тем не менее религиозные тонкости там соблюдены.И вообще Ким Ки Дук христианин.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Ким Ки Дук - христианин?


– Вы сделали кино о буддийском ските («Весна, лето, осень, зима … и снова весна»), но во всех интервью утверждаете: «Я не буддист». Какая же религия ваша?
– Я католик, христианин.

2 Ноября 2005 г.

- А вы – религиозный человек? 
- Я происхожу из семьи, исповедующей христианство. И сам я был убежденным христианином, но сегодня религия для меня больше не имеет значения.

14.02.2004

Не особо понятно, в интервью западным же изданиям, он так же дает очень противоречивые ответы.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> "Почему бодхидхарма ушел на восток" не документалистика,тем не менее религиозные тонкости там соблюдены.И вообще Ким Ки Дук христианин.


"Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на восток", видимо какой-то совсем жесткий корейский арт-хаус, ибо помнится я когда-то осилил минут 20, и выключил. Есть еще фильм "Дзэн" про Догэна, там и тонкости соблюдены, и как художественная картина снята достойно.

----------

Eugeny (26.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (26.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> "Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на восток", видимо какой-то совсем жесткий корейский арт-хаус, ибо помнится я когда-то осилил минут 20, и выключил. Есть еще фильм "Дзэн" про Догэна, там и тонкости соблюдены, и как художественная картина снята достойно.


Попробуйте ещё раз осилить)с 20 минуты теперь)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Как по мне так фильм антибуддийский,так как фильм пытается показать,что жизнь в сангхе ничем не отличается от обычной жизни,а это не так.В фильме ни слова о практике медитации,ни слова о просветлении,только сансарный монастырь,где один настоятель сменяет другого.Можно вообще костюмы буддийских монахов сменить,на костюмы представителя любой другой религии,и декорации тоже,и никто не заметит разницы.В фильме вообще ни слова о буддийском учении,ни о 4 би,ни 8ричном пути.Для тех кто хочет посмотреть реально дзэн буддийский монастырский фильм советую "Почему бодхидхарма ушел на восток?"


_Весной – цветы,
Летом – прохладный ветерок,
Осенью – луна,
Зимой – снег,

Если ум не затуманен ненужными вещами,
Всякий день – счастливый в жизни человека._

*Мумон, монах дзэн, ХIII век*

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (27.06.2012), Сергей Ч (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на восток", видимо какой-то совсем жесткий корейский арт-хаус, ибо помнится я когда-то осилил минут 20, и выключил. Есть еще фильм "Дзэн" про Догэна, там и тонкости соблюдены, и как художественная картина снята достойно.


"Почему Бодхидхарма..." -- очень глубокий и ёмкий фильм, с кучей вторых-третьих смысловых планов. Смотреть его, как по мне, нужно не один раз, чтоб проникнуться...
Пишу так, потому что сам когда-то попытался его смотреть так, между делом, и обломился, ибо ещё и сабы были не очень. А потом...

А вот фильм о Догене -- увы: в нём (опять же, ИМХО) всё -- "снаружи", без никаких особых тонкостей (исключая введение в сюжет фильма эпизодов из жизни Гаутамы, как, скажем, с умершим ребёнком... : ), потому одного просмотра оказалось достаточно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> "Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на восток", видимо какой-то совсем жесткий корейский арт-хаус, ибо помнится я когда-то осилил минут 20, и выключил. Есть еще фильм "Дзэн" про Догэна, там и тонкости соблюдены, и как художественная картина снята достойно.


Оба фильма на редкость занудные) А если хотите посмотреть на атмосферу в корейском монастыре, то ближе всего будет Hi! Dharma!  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> А если хотите посмотреть на атмосферу в корейском монастыре, то ближе всего будет Hi! Dharma!


Слышал вторая часть вышла, но на трекерах нет. Не завалялась у вас там с английскими сабами?

----------

Ho Shim (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Слышал вторая часть вышла, но на трекерах нет. Не завалялась у вас там с английскими сабами?


Нет. Но теперь буду ждать)

----------


## Поляков

Ждать не надо! Нашел вариант с закадровым русским, гуглится элементарно.

О фильме:
Согласно последней воле старого мастера, три монаха отправляются в Сеул, чтобы доставить его останки в храм Мушим. Прибыв туда, они обнаруживают, что настоятель из-за больших долгов сбежал и оставил храм вместе с его обитателями на произвол судьбы. И три монаха стремятся сделать все возможное, чтобы помочь храму, привлекая общественность и государство, чьи пожертвования начали идти на развитие храма. Но когда все начинает налаживаться, в жизнь обитателей храма вмешиваются 4 бандита, которые хотят разрушить храм, поскольку он не вписывается в планы городской реконструкции.

----------

Ho Shim (28.06.2012), Гойко (01.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (28.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

Ну вот, - дождался  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

Трогательное, с добрым юмором, кино, смотреть однозначно стоит. Ради спасения храма монахи устраивают мордобой, выпивают, играют в азартные игры, целуют девушек и пытаются украсть ящик для сбора подаяний. Очень доставляет сцена в борделе. Не для семейного просмотра: в русской озвучке присутствует нецензурная лексика.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (29.06.2012)

----------


## Денис К.

> Фильм нормальный. Вот бы ещё  игрулю ,по мотивам фильма, погонять.  Может есть такая или наврядли - не культовый в общественных массах.


я жду эту игрулю: http://kfgame.ru/
фильм бесподобный, всех оскаров оператору!)

----------

Алексей Каверин (24.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

...джва года

----------

